

Video analysis of the eruption at Mexico’s Popocatépetl volcano - aatish
http://www.empiricalzeal.com/2013/06/19/how-much-pressure-did-it-take-to-pop-the-top-off-mexicos-popocatepetl-volcano/

======
aatish
Hi, I'm the author of the blog post (on twitter at @aatishb). I'd be happy to
get your feedback and constructive criticism on this analysis. My take is
that, given the many assumptions, I'm pretty darn surprised that it gave a
reasonable answer. On the other hand, it just shows that you can go a long way
with some dimensional analysis and a few crude measurements. Look forward to
hearing your take on the writing, analysis, and ways that you think it could
be improved overall. Cheers.

